# Won't Be Long Now



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2013)

Until the local, home grown sweet corn is available. I love fresh, off the farm, sweet corn.
Did you know that you can take an ear of corn, unhusked, put in microwave for 2 or 3 minutes and it is ready to eat?

Another tip: need lots of ears ready at the same time? Take a large cooler and put your corn, as much as it will hold, and pour hot water on corn, close the top and wait a few minutes and Shazaam....ready to eat.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 26, 2013)

Sweet corn can be eaten right from the garden, no cooking is necessary. It is better though when heated enough to melt butter on it
The variety we planted this year won't be ready 'til the end of July. We have a few ears in the freezer from last year so we'll be okay.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2013)

You guys are a wealth of information!   Didn't know either of those tips Pappy...thanks for that.

I grew up on my grandfathers farm in Ohio, and remember waiting for the corn every summer.  The saying back then was "knee high by the 4th of July" .. a good crop coming along.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> You guys are a wealth of information!   Didn't know either of those tips Pappy...thanks for that.
> 
> I grew up on my grandfathers farm in Ohio, and remember waiting for the corn every summer.  The saying back then was "knee high by the 4th of July" .. a good crop coming along.



That's the saying around here too. It has been so wet this year, I am afraid for the corn growers. Corn needs hot and dry weather. Seems like prices keep going up each year.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 26, 2013)

Our corn is usually ready by the 4th of July but this year I planted Kandy Korn, an 89 day variety. 

I've tried lots of varieties and never had any that wasn't good, but our favorite is a triple sweet variety called "Honey Select".


----------



## That Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

I remember that, as a kid, aside from raiding the orchards for cherries and apricots, we once stole some corn.  It was as tough to eat as leather.  Turned out to be field corn!  Duh.

Yeah, lightly steaming just about any vegetable is the way to go.  I like the technique with the cooler.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 26, 2013)

that does sound very tasty! When's dinner?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tips Pappy!  I usually am stuck with store bought corn on the cob, but I know fresh grown is sooo much better!  We have a small steamer pot, cut the cobs in half and steam them to prepare...then sprinkle with sea salt and melt on the butter.  We just use a fork to put the butter on, but I know they sell some gizmos that make it easier.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Just remembered when my front teeth came out as a boy and my mom cut the corn off the cob for me.  That was special.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2013)

Bought some store corn yesterday. Don't usually do this but talking about it the other day got the juices flowing. Being an old store produce man (see my avatar) I would say it was 3 or4 days old. Had a little sugar content left but fairly tasteless. The best corn around here is Sugar and Butter corn. It has yellow and white kernels on it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Bought some store corn yesterday. Don't usually do this but talking about it the other day got the juices flowing. Being an old store produce man (see my avatar) I would say it was 3 or4 days old. Had a little sugar content left but fairly tasteless. The best corn around here is Sugar and Butter corn. It has yellow and white kernels on it.



Great avatar photo Pappy, enjoy all your pics!  I never knew the name was Sugar and Butter corn, but I do remember having really good corn that always had yellow and white kernels on it.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 27, 2013)

A --- Maize --- ing  (sorry)


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 3, 2013)

When I was a girl growing up in north Idaho, my mom used to get a gunny sack of fresh corn every summer. Some friends had a small farm, and they sold the corn fresh out of the fields when it was ready. They would go out and pick it when we were on the way out to the farm, so it was always really fresh when we got it home. We shared it with the Baileys next door, and then Grandma Bailey would can all the leftover corn once we had all eaten our fill of the fresh ears.
I think it was around a dollar a dozen for the corn, so even a whole gunnysack full was probably only a few dollars back then.

Peaches used to get ripe around the same time, and I remember enjoying a summer meal of lots of corn with salt, pepper, and slathered in butter, and fresh sliced peaches for dessert, with a dab of canned milk poured over them, and maybe just a sprinkle of brown sugar......oh, yummy !


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 4, 2013)

The way to butter corn is to put those corn spikes in each end then spin the ear on top of a stick of butter. 

Our corn won't be ready for a couple more weeks but we still have a few ears in the freezer.


----------



## Pricklypear (Jul 6, 2013)

Corn lovers have to check this out.  Web search  "Ken Shucks Corn" and watch the video on U-tube. It's all about a super easy method for cooking and shucking corn using the microwave.  Old Ken is quite the character.

He's  saved me hours of work.  I then take my clean ear of corn and set the stem end in the hole of my bundt cake pan.  I slice all around with a sharp paring knife and the kernels fall into the cake pan for easy clean up.  Then it's ready to eat or freeze.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 7, 2013)

I had to try the "Ken shucks corn" method for myself, so when we went to the store, I got some fresh corn (it was on sale), and I did it one ear at a time, for 4 minutes, and then cut the end off like he said to do, and it really did come out easily. With it being my first try, I had to work at it a little more than Ken did, but the corn was perfect.
absolutely great idea, ad I like the taste of it cooked on the cornhusk. I am thinking that this would be the thing to do on the BBQ as well. Going to try that next time.


----------

